# Abnormal fertilisation - what do we ask now?



## alex g (Mar 9, 2008)

Just had 1st ivf after diagnosed with both tubes blocked (scarring and adhesions) and yo-yoing fsh levels. DR seemed to go well, at stimms got 3 fair size follis on each side, consultant was half expecting none. EC only got one egg and fertilised abnormal, 3 pro-nuclei, 1 polar body (what ever that is supposed to mean in english??).    
Got our follow up appointment on tues, really not sure what we should be asking. I feel i need all the why's answering but not sure what to ask??  
Hope posted in right place. Looking for any advice.
Many thanks Alex


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi hun,

I am so sorry it didnt work this time   I'd suggest having a look at this thread, its on the ICSI board but you can always tailor the questions to your specific needs and also use the ones that are more appropriate to you xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

Hope its of some help to you, sending more   take care of you and DH/DP

Bekie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Alex hun i'm so sorry it didn't work this time, Bekie has given you an great link i hope it helps you find some answers   

pam xx


----------



## alex g (Mar 9, 2008)

Bekie & saphy75 - thank you for the link, really helped to sort out all the questions that keep popping in my head.  

    


Alex.


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

So glad its helped hun... its such a confusing time anyway never mind when you have the emotions a cancelled cycle too    

Take a list in with you and keep going til you get your answers, hopefully your consultant will have some idea as to why you encountered the problems you did and may even have some suggestions to make.

Good luck with your consultation hun, i hope it brings some answers and your able to find a way forward to get your dream xxx

Bekie


----------



## alex g (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Bekie, don't know how we got this far along our ivf journey without ff.    
Only joined few days before ec and now couldn't be without you all.  
Alex.


----------

